# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Leka i Madh (Aleksandri i Maqedonisë)

## Lekë Rezniqi

I nderuari z. Moderator,
këtë temë po hap ngase më është krijuar një konfuzitet në lidhje me Lekën e Madh. A është Shqiptar apo grek! Shpresoj që edhe ju do të kontriboni në këtë temë.

Të nderuar anëtarë të Forumit,
ju ftoj të postoni këtu mesazhe në lidhe me Lekën e Madh, në lidhje me të në përgjithësi.
Prejardhjen, jetën dhe veprat. Kam lexuar shumë për të dhe në çdo libër apo shënim më krijohej një konfuzitet në lidhje me të, diku shkruante se është me prejardhje shqiptare(kuptohet nga shkrimtarët tanë) e diku tjetër (nga shkrmitarë joshqiptarë) se nuk është Shqiptar, por grek.

Leka nga Prishtina

----------


## Eni

kishte si prinder mbretin e Maqedonise, Filipin II dhe Olimpian, princeshen e Epirit.

Greket, Aleksandrin nuk e quanin, "Aleksandri Grek" por thjesht, Aleksandri i Maqedonise dhe kesisoj mund t'i hiqet viza ndonje supozimi se ai ishte me gjak grek.

Por a ishte ai maqedonas?

Dyndjet sllave ne Ballkan kane ndodhur ne shek. 6-7, dhe si rrjdhim eshte allogjike te mendohet se ai te jete paraardhesi i maqedoneve te sotem. Dhe ky supozim bie poshte.

Nje sqarim mbi vete Leken e Madh dhe termin "maqedoni" na jep dhe Nezir Myrta:

_Makedhonia illire e Lekës së Madh illirian (Aleksandri i Madh) shtrihet në një pjesë të  territorit të Maqedonisë së sotme (IRJM) dhe pjesa më e madhe e saj shtrihet gjeo-politikisht deri në zemër të Greqisë së sotme, si historiogafi e falsifikuar sllavo-greke.  E gjithë Antroponomia edhe Toponomastika e këtij linguinomi  Makedhonia paraqet bartjën e gjithmbarshme historiografike antike illire prej antroponomeve, toponomeve, hidronomeve, si emërtime të cilat mund të spjegohen vetëm përmes Shqipes së Vjetër. Dihet se, ndryshimet ethymologjike, të cilat u bënë gjatë periudhave greko-bizantine dhe romake, po ashtu edhe pas këtyre sllave, në lidhje me prejardhjën e emërtimeve, përkundër vështirësive të gjurmimeve linguistike, përsëri mund të vërehen rrënjet skipe-illire, në toponomet dhe hidronomet kryesore makedhone. 

      Gjuha e vendit illirian  Makedhonia ishte  Skipja  Shqipja e Lekës së Madh, e Filipit të Makedhonisë, ishte ajo gjuha që nuk e kuptonin authorët antik, të cilët nga mëria ekspanzioniste e quanin Shqipen e Vjetër edhe gjuhë barbare (Akeksandri I Madh fliste një gjuhë barbare, që nuk ishte as greke dhe as latine). Ishte ajo Shqipja e Lekës së Madh, e përciellur gjatë pushtimeve të tij deri në Aleksandri, e deri në  Hindi, poashtu deri tej Illerit gjërman  në rrafshin trekontinental afriko-azio-europian! Leka I Madh nuk pushtoi vetëm ushtarakisht, por edhe pushtoi kulturalisht antikuitetin botëror të kohës, Ai krijoi edhe Mrekullitë e botës si Farin e Aleksandrisë._

----------


## Seminarist

Eni, une se pari do te thosha se me siguri, nuk e di.

Por ajo qe une desha te nderhyj eshte ne disa koncepte, qe une, edhe pse jo historian, prape me duket sikur ta vrasin pak veshin:

ps. ti thua, meqe greket e therrisnin "Aleksandri i Maqedonise", kjo gje i hiqkerka vizen e te qenit grek!

Verejtje: Ne cfare konsistonte te qenit grek ne periudhen e shekullit te trete para. Krishtit?

Tashti, dihet qe njeriu ka dy prinder, e jo vetem nje. Roli i njeres pale te prinderve ne periudhat e ndikimit helen, ka qene jashtezakonisht i madh ne vete identitetin e femijeve te tyre.

ps. perse Aleksandri i Madh do te mesonte qe ne femijeri me perkushtim te madh te gjithe mitologjine e filozofine greke, edhe do te enderronte ne baze te tyre te behej i famshem? Perse iu dha Aristoteli si tutor?

Ne Ballkan, ne ate periudhe, ka patur vetem gjuhe greke edhe ilire, apo edhe gjuhe te tjera?

Qyteterimet e dala nga ai qe solli mbrterimi aleksandrian, si ato kater mreterite qe pasuan vdekjen e tij, ishin me baza helene, apo te ndonje kombi tjeter?

Pastaj, me e bukura eshte se edhe varianti i maqedonasve moderne, ngrihet mbi baza mitologjike te origjines se tyre, jo asaj sllave, por te popullit qe ka jetuar ne Maqedonine e lashte, edhe qe me vone eshte sllavizuar!!!

*Une vete do thoja se sigurite ne trajtimet e ketyre pikave jane te nxitueshme, te pabaza, te pavertetuara. Ajo qe dime me siguri, eshte se Aleksandri i Madh, njihet sot nepermjet qyteterimit qe vjen deri ne ditet e sotme nga gjuha edhe kultura helene, edhe jo nepermjet ndonje gjuhe tjeter*.

----------


## dodoni

Alexander the Great

Leka i Madhe

Sir William Woodthorpe Tarn, of the British Academy, regarded worldwide as having written the definitive work on Alexander the Great, states in the opening paragraph of his book Alexander the Great that "Alexander certainly had from his father (Philip II) and probably from his mother (Olymbia) Illyrian, i.e. Albanian, blood!"* 

During Rose Wilder Lane's visit to Albania in 1921 resulting in the publication in1923 of her book Peaks of Shala, she heard the following rather extraordinary rendition of Albanian oral history about Alexander the Great from an Albanian elder: 

"There was at that time two capitals of the united kingdom of Macedonia. There was Pela, between Salonika and Manastir, and there was Emadhija**, the old capital, lying in the valley which is now Mati (a high, fertile plateau north of Shkodra, near the coast of northern Albania - ED). 


"Alexander's father, Filip the Second had great houses in both Pela and Emadhija, and before Lec i Madhe was born, his mother left Pela and came back to the original capital, Emadhija. It was there that Lec i Madhe was born, and there he lived until he was out of the cradle and rode on a horse when he first went down into Pela to see his father who came from the city to meet and see his son for the first time.


"Filip the Second was very proud of his son, and his pride led him to the one great foolishness of a good and wise king. He said that he would make Lec i Madhe king of the world, and that was well enough, but he thought to be king of the world a man must be more learned than he himself. Whereas all old men who have watched the ways of the world know that to be strong and ruthless will make a man powerful, but to be learned makes a man full of dreams and hesitations. 


"In his pride and blindness, Filip the Second sent to Greece for an Albanian who had learned the ways of the ancien Greeks, and to that man he gave the boy, to be taught books. (The Albanian's) name was Aristotle, and he came from a family of the tribe of Ajeropi, his father having gone to a village in Macedonia and became a merchant there. Being rich, he sent his son, who was fond of thought rather than of action, to learn the ancient Greek ways of thinking. And it was this man who was brought by Filip the Second to teach his son."***


P 1, ALEXANDER THE GREAT, W.W. Tarn, Beacon Press, Boston, 1956

"Emadhija" means in Albanian "the great city" 

PP 184, 186, 187, PEAKS OF SHALA, Rose Wilder Lane.Harper Brothers & Publishers, New York & London, 1923 

Other nationalities , of course, have long laid claim to Alexander the Great as one of their own - most notably the Macedonians and the Greeks. However, as cited so authoritatively in the opening paragraph of Tarn's book, Alexander the Great can be rightfully identified as an Albanian.

http://www.geocities.com/CapitolHill...1633/Leka.html
Kjo edhe nga te huajte, jo vetem nga shqiptaret. 
Eshte fakt qe shume shqiptare te sllavizuar sllavo-maqedone te sotem e mendojne si njeri te tyre, por ata nuk mund ta bejne nje gje te tille perderisa tani e flasin nje gjuhe sllave, ata duhet te flasn gjuhen shqipe, gjuhen e te pareve te tyre dhe te theksojne identitetin dhe gjakun e tyre qe te mund ta konsiderojne Leken si njeri i tyre, dhe jo nga prizmi i sllaveve. 
Pershendetje 
Rrofshin Shqiptaret  e Bashkuar dhe Shqiperia e Bashkuar.

----------


## Pelasgian

Nje njeri i rendomte, them johistorian do ta kishte pak me veshtire te besoj jo vetem ne kete pyetje por per te gjitha ngjarjet historike. 

Nje fillim i mire eshte nese ne nisemi nga fakti se ai nuk ishte Greke. Pra ishte Maqedon.

Normal pyetja logjike qe vijon eshte cili eshte ky populle Maqedon? A jane Greket?  Natyrishte se nuk jane. Sepse Maqedonet, Epirotet, Illiret etj. u quanin nga greket BARBAR. Babain e Lekes gjate gjithe kohes e quanin Filipi Barbar.

Po a jane keta Sllavomaqedonet e sotem. Natyrishte se jo. Keta ne fakte jane Bullgar qe ne Ballkan kane ardhe para 1300 viteve. 

Pra nese keta Maqedonet nuk qenkan Greke ne mundohemi te gjejme kombesine e tyre. A mund te ishin ata Italian, apo Kelt. 

Nje gje kuptohet deri me tani. Prejardhja e popullit Shqiptar eshte ende e hapur. Diqka ende e pazgjidhur. Pra gjitheqka eshte e mundur.

Qe nje njeri johistorian te fitoj besimin apo bindjen per kombesine e Lekes se Madh se paku duhet ta lexoj librin e ARRIAN "The Campaigns of Alexander the Great". Jo vetem ne kete liber, por gati ne te gjitha librat qe kam lexuar deri me tani per Leken e Madh shihet kjarte nje habi e autorit per kombesine e Lekes. Sepse te gjithe autoret jane shume te sigurte qe ai nuk ishte Greke, por ne te njejten kohe nuk e dine per Shqiptarine. Pra ata autore qe rastesishte kane pas ndonje  lidhje me Shqipetaret siq permendi Dodoni, e kane pas mese te kjarte per kombesine e tij. Kurse te tjeret mbeten ne habi deri sa te ndegjojne per Shqiptaret.

Ne Shqiptaret normal qe kemi dite per qeshtjen Shqiptare, por nuk kemi dite gati aspak per Leken dhe lufterat e tij, perveqe se qe kemi ndegjuar se ishte ky luftetar qe asnjehere nuk humbi asnje betej. Deri diku me vinte inat pse ky njeri doli me i afte se Skenderbeu yne.  Por normal ne ate kohe une nuk isha i vetedishem qe Skenderbeu kishte marre vete emrin e tij nga Gjergje Kastrioti ne Skenderbe, sipas Lekes se Madh. Sepse Leken e Madh te gjithe te tjeret, perveqe Grekeve dhe Italianeve, e quanin ISKANDER - titull i larte ushtarak, sipas Indianeve. Pra secili Shqiptar qe lexon disa libra rrethe Lekes do ta kete shume te kjarte kete pyetje. 


Eshte shume veshtire nese bazohemi ne mendimet e tjereve. Tha ky, apo tha ai nuk ia mbush mendjen askujte. Lexo dhe kuptoje vete. Me kalimin e kohes me shprese do ta kuptoj e gjithe Shqipetaria. 

Nderime

----------


## Leonard Alili

Meqense Leka i madh mesoi gjuhen Greke ne mosh te re ajo sdo te thot qe ai ishte Grek,se edhe Skenderbeu mesoi turqisht qe i vogel por ai s ishte Turk.
Gjuha mem e Lekes qe Shipja ,gjuha e burrave, per arsye se ne kohen kur Leka po gjykonte nje nga gjeneralet e vet per trathti ky i fundit i kerkoi ati qe gjyqi ti behej ne gjuhen e memes dhe jo ne ate Greke. Cila ishte gjuha e memes?

----------


## Shën Albani

Po edhe sikur te ishte ilir, cafre dobie kemi dhe ne emer te kujt luftoi dhe cka ka lene pas per ne ???
Grek nuk ishte, por edhe se ishte si ne, nuk ka shume fakte! Edhe po t´ishte ilir une nuk do te krenohesha, sepse nuk ka lene gjurme ilire.....

----------


## Eni

Fakt eshte qe me Aleksandrin e Madh fillon e ashtequajtura periudha helenistike.

----------


## pertaci

desha te nderhyj vetem per nje detaj te vogel por qe ka nje domedhenie te madhe 
krahina e MAQEDONISE nga vete emri eshte ilire 
me sakte MBA-QEN-E-DHI pra gjithe ajo krahine ishte e populluar nga ilire qe mereshin kryesisht me blektori
mirpo e keqja eshte se ilirishtja nuk u shkruajt dhe ne ate kohe gjuha e shkruajtur ishin greqishtja dhe latinishtja 
prandaj historianet tane meren kryesisht me emertimet e krahinave, fshatrave,  etj. 
kjo ka qene arsyeja qe shqiperia e shqiptaret nuk e humben gjuhen, zakonet (humbem teritor por do ta fitojm prap se jemi bijte e Lekes se Madh, Pirros se epirit e Skenderbeut)kulturen
Ps; edhe fjala EPIR ose IPE qe ne shqipen e sotme =SHQIPONJE
pra Shqiperia mos haroni qe ka qene e shtrire deri ne brigjet e Danubit e ne jug deri ne ARTE-n e sotme kurse greket matan egjeut shif ku osht Qipro
qjonat me kohe vijne ne vend te vet edhe ne po ashtu
me respekt pertaci

----------


## gladiator

Mr Shen Albani  dhe ti Eni ;
Alexandri e pushtoi Greqine ;
Ushtaret dhe gjeneralet etij ishin Iliret dhe ne ustrine Persiane merrnin pjese te pakten 30 000 Greke ;
Ai gjithashtu mesoi gjuhen Persiane dhe gruan e mori nga Persia por s do te thote qe ai ishte Persian;
Pse pas vdekjes se Lekes, mbreti maqedonas Demetrius u martua me princeshen Iliire Triteuta?
Pra mos i besoni propagandes Greke . Alexandri foli gjuhen Shqipe deri sa vdiq,dhe gjithe historianet Greke dhe Latin e dinin qe ai ishte Shqiptare.
Rrofshi per Patriotizmin

----------


## Eni

Aleksandri i Madh ( 356-323 p.K.)

Aleksandri III i biri i Filipit, i njohur dhe me emrin Leka, lindi ne korrit te vitit 336 p.K. ne Pela, ne veriperendim te Selanikut. Kjo date ka mbetur e fiksuar sepse ate nate u dogj tempulli i njohur i perendeshes Diana te Efesianeve. Plutarku shkruante se te gjitha falltaret e Efesit pasi veshtruan rrenojat e tempullit, renden neper rruge duke thirrur; ky ishte sinjali i lindjes se atij qe do te shkaterronte te gjithe Azine. Ndonese i ati ngazellohej duke paraqitur ne monedha fitoret e tij ne garat me koçi ne Lojrat Olimpike, Aleksandri nuk denjoj te merrte pjese ne gara me njerez qe nuk ishin te seres se vet. Historiani Plutark gjithashtu e pershkroi me hollesi se si djaloshi dymbedhjete vjecar zbuti kalin e zi te eger, Bucefalin. Filipi pajtoi mesuesit me te mire per Leken. Ky mesoi te fliste, te shkruante e te lexontene greqisht, ashtu siç bene edhe shume shqiptare te kulturuar njezet e dy shekuj me vone. Mirepo, per shkak te antipatise se ndersjellte midis Filipit dhe grekeve, pergjegjesit e drejtperdrejte per edukimin e Aleksandrit nuk ishin greke. Dy prej tyre ishin Leonidha, nje farefis i nenes se tij molose, Olimpias, dhe Lisimaku, arkanani nga krahina e Dodones pellazge. Me vone, Aleksandri deklaroi se Leonidha i rrepte e kishte bere te forte e te qendrueshem, duke e pajisur me dy kuzhiniere te shkelqyer: nje marshim gjate nates, per te shijuar megjesin dhe nje mengjes te paket, per te shijuar dreken. Pastaj ishte dhe Aristoteli, filozofi dhe logjicisti me i shquar i kohes se tij. Filipi i dergoi fjale fjale atij qe te vinte e ti jepte te birit mesime ne Moral, Politike, Mjekesi dhe Filozofi ose Metafizike. Eshte me interes te vihet ne dukje se vete Aristoteli (384-322 p.K.) kishte lindur ne Stagira te Maqedonise, ne lindje te Selanikut. I ati i tij kishte qene mjek i oborrit te te atit te Filipit, mbretit Aminta II. Pra, maqedonasi Aristotel ishte si ne shtepine e vct ne oborrin maqedonas, deri ne moshen 17-vjeçare, kur shkoi ne Athine dhe u be student i Platonit. Ne vitin 342 p.K. ai u kthye ne Maqedoni si tutor i Aleksandrit 13-vjeçar dhe ndejti aty 7 vjet. Ndikimi i Aristotelit gjate ketyre viteve te formimit deshmohet nga nje leter, te cilen Aleksandri ia dergon me vone tutorit te tij. Do te doja me shume te shquhesha ne dituri, sesa ne pushtet e ne sundim. Megjithate, ai e identifikonte veten me heronjte e lashte te Homerit, i bindur se ishte nje pasardhes i Herakliut (Herkulit), nga ana e babait, dhe i Akilit nga ana e nenes. 
Pas vdekjes se Filipit, ne vitin 336 p.K. Aleksandri u ngjit ne fronin e Maqedonise ne moshen 20-vjeçare. Edhe me pare Filipi i kishte dhene atij pergjegjesi te medha ne fushatat ushtarake dhe ne bisedimet e paqes. Ne te dy rastet, zotesia e tij kishte fituar besimin e oficereve dhe te ushtareve. Ne fillim, atij iu desh te demostronte autoritetin e tij, duke shtypur kundershtimet ne Maqedoni. Pastaj iu desh te shtypte kryengritjet kalimtare ne Iliri, qe nga Piluri, afer Korçes deri ne veri ne danub. Bashkepunimi me moloset ishte i siguruar ne saje te lidhjeve amesore. Mirepo, me hipjen e tij ne fron, armiku i betuar i te atit, Demosteni, formoi serish nje lidhje rivale dhe, madje, i nxiti perset qe te hidheshin ne lufte kunder Aleksandrit, duke e quajtur ate çilimi dhe torollak. Prandaj Aleksandri marshoi per ne Greqi. Athina e deshperuar dergoi ambasadore qe te hynin ne bisedime me Aleksandrin. Demosteni ishte njeri prej tyre, mirepo, nga frika e zemerimit te mbretit, ai i braktisi te tjeret dhe u kthye ne Athine. Sidoqofte, Aleksandri u paqesua, kurse nderi i Demostenit zuri te lekundej. Pavaresisht nga perdorimi i kufizuar i forces prej Aleksandrit dhe kushtet bujare te paqes, shume nga greket dhe veçanerisht athinasit, mbeten kundershtare te betuar te tij. Mirepo Aleksandri kerkoi dhe siguroi mbeshtetjen besnike te farefisit te tij ne pergatitjen e fushates kunder Persise. 
Ai u nis per ne Delfi per tu keshilluar me orakullin e Apollos per fatin e fushates aziatike, por mberriti atje ne nje dite te ndaluar, e cila konsiderohej e papershtatshme per orakullin qe te jepte parashikimin e saj. Mirepo, kur ajo nuk pranoi qe ti vinte veshin lajmetarit te tij, Aleksandri u fut vete brenda dhe e terhoqi ate zvarre ne tempull. Rezistenca e saj qe e kote; me ne fund ajo thirri: Biri im, ti je i paperballueshem! Me te degjuar keto fjale, ai e leshoi, duke se kjo ishte pergjigja e deshiruar dhe se nuk kishte me nevoje per keshilla te metejshme nga perendite. 
Ne vitin 334 Aleksandri i priu ushtrise se tij pre 35.000 vetesh pertej Hellespontit dhe u vu perballe qindra mijra perseve. Ai kishte kerkuar vetem 7.000 ushtare nga shtetet greke, por faktikisht siguroi shume me pak. Nje studiues shqiptar (Qafëzezi, 1929) pohon se ne ushtrine e tij kishte vetem 600 greke. Kjo sepse Aleksandri nuk ua kishte shume besen grekeve; ai preferonte me mire te mbeshtetej te maqedonet e tij dhe tek epirotet, iliret e trakasit, tek te cilet kishte besim. Gjuha greke perdorej si gjuhe nderkombetare dhe zyrtare nga bota e qyteteruar ne ate kohe. Megjithate, ne momente te veçanta kritike, si p.sh. ne rastin kur nje kapiten i tij, Kliti, i uli maqedonet ne krahasim me greket, Aleksandri u thirri rojeve ne gjuhen maqedonase, shenje kjo e sigurte e zemerimit te tij te madh. Kurse ne nje rast tjeter, kur Aleksandri nxori para gjyqit ushtarak nje gjeneral grek, nje fare Filota, ai i kerkoi ketij te fundit qe te fliste ne maqedonisht, ne menyre te ta kuptonin gjykatesit maqedonas. Mirepo gjenerali refuzoi, duke thene: Do flas ne greqisht sepse dua qe te me kuptojne bashkekombasit e mi. Me sa duke shumica e krereve dhe e ushtrise ne ekspediten aziatike ishin pellazge apo shqiptare; sigurisht qe ata nuk ishin greke, por maqedonas. Mosbesimi i Aleksandrit te greket do te shtohej me shpejtesi, pasi here pas here historiani ve ne dukje se me shume se 30.000 mercenare greke ishin bashkuar me perset ne lufte kunder armikut te perbashket, Aleksandrit. 
Aleksandri me se njehere kerkoi ndihmen e hyjnive pellazge per te arritur suksesin ne kete ndermarrje te madhe. Keshtu ne Hellespont ne udhen midis Evropes dhe Azise, ai dhuroi nje dem si flijim per Neptunin, perendine e detit, kurse per Zanat (zerat apo shpirtrat) e detit derdhi ne altar vere me nje kupe te arte. Me te shkelur ne bregun aziatik, ai ngrit altare per Zotin e pellazgeve, per perendeshen Athina dhe per Herakliun (Herkulin), heroin pellazg, te cilin e konsideronte si stergjysh nga ana e te atit. Kur mberriti ne Trojen e famshme, beri fli per perendeshen Athina ne faltore, qe sapo ia kishin perkushtuar dhe nderoi kujtimin e heronjve qe kishin rene atje, duke derdhur libacione solemne. 
Kur gjeti varrin e mbretit trojan, Priamit, i cili ishte vrare nga i biri i Akilit, Pirroja, stergjyshi i tij nga e ema, Aleksandri dhuroi flijime ne altar per te qetesuar zemerimin e mbretit. Perveç vendosjes se kurorave me lule e leu varrin me mirrë dhe, sipas nje zakoni te vjeter, kapitenet zune te rendnin lakuriq perreth varrit. 
Sigurisht saga e Trojes e mrekullonte kete luftetar romantik. Edhe ne fushaten aziatike ai nuk i ndau nga vetja dramat e Euripidit, Sofokliut dhe Eskilit, ndonese Iliaden e Homerit e çmonte si thesar te persosur portative, me te gjitha njohurite e zotesise ushtarake, duke e mbajtur nje kopje te sajen se bashku me thiken e tij poshte jastekut, kur binte te flinte. 
Fitorja e pare mbi perset dhe mercenaret greke u arrit ne lumin e Granikut, ne lindje te Trojes. Pas kesaj, ai marshoi ne drejtim te bregut perendimor te Azise se Vogel, duke çliruar qytetet greke nga pushtimi pers. Sardi u dorezua dhe Aleksandri dha urdher qe ne kala te ngrihej nje faltore per Zotin e Pellazgeve. Edhe Efesi u dorezua dhe Aleksandri urdheroi qe taksat qe i paguheshin Persise ti kalonin tempullit te Dianes. Ai tregoi shume kujdes per organizimin e administrates qeveritare te territoreve te pushtuara dhe mbajti lidhje te vazhdueshme me administratoret e tij ne Maqedoni. Keshtu, erdhen njera pas tjetres renia e Sirise, fitorja vendimtare e Isusit, dorezimi i Sidonit dhe, pas nje rrethimi 7-mujor, shkaterrimi i Tirit. Gjate rrethimit te Tirit, Dari, qe ishte hedhur shendoshe e mire pertej Eufratit, propozoi te benin nje marreveshje. Sipas saj, ai ishte gati te dorezonte perandorine e tij te madhe ne perendim te Eufratit dhe ti jepte te bijen per grua Aleksandrit. Mirepo Aleksandri, qe ia kishte vene syrin te gjithe perandorise nuk pranoi. Njeri prej gjeneraleve te tij veterane, Parmioni, i vuri ne dukje Aleksandrit: Po te isha si ty, do ti pranoja keto kushte. Por Aleksandri ia ktheu: Po ashtu dhe une, sikur te isha Parmioni. Gaza dhe qytetet egjyptiane rane dhe populli i çliruar e beri ate faraon. Nje prift i atyshem e pershendeti si Bir i Zeusit. Per shkak te fitoreve ushtarake te mahnitshme dhe kombinimit te rreptesise me meshiren ne gjykimin e tij ndaj te mundurve, atij vazhdimisht zune ti drejtoheshin si hyjni. Ndonese, me vone, thuhet se e ka pranuar nje nderim te tille, ne kete faze qe po flasim, sigurisht qe nuk ushqente iluzione te tilla. Plutarku shkruan se, nje here, kur u plagos nga nje shigjete, e cila i shkaktoi shume dhimbje, ai u tha shokeve te tij: Ky, o miqte e mi, eshte gjak i vertet, e jo ikor, qe rrjedh nga dejet e perendive. 
Ne kete kohe, ne vitin 331 p.K. pakenaqesite e grekeve ndaj Lidhjes se Korintit çuan ne nje kryengritje, e cila kerkonte nderhyrjen e trupave maqedonase. Prandaj Aleksandri i liroi nga ushtria aleatet greke, u dha pagesa bujare per sherbimin e tyre dhe, tre vitet qe pasuan, e vazhdoi fushaten pa ndihmen e grekeve. Me pushtimin e Babilonise e te qyteteve te medha perse dhe me vdekjen e Darit, perandoria e madhe u shkaterrua. Pasurite e saj i kaluan Aleksandrit. Ne kohen kur kishte kaluar Hellespontin thesari i tij numeronte vetem 70 talenta, ndersa tani kishte arritur shumen 180.000 talenta, qe eshte baraz me disa miliarda dollare (sot). Mirepo, ne vend qe ti kthente ne Evrope trupat e lodhura nga lufta, Aleksandri ambicioz u shty edhe me tej ne Iran, Turkestan dhe Afganistan. Ndjekja e bandave te armatosura dhe pushtimi i fortesave te izoluara ne ato male te ashper ishte nje ndermarrje teper e lodhshme dhe e veshtire. Pasi nenshtroi Turkistanim dhe Afganistanin e sotem, ai kaptoi qafen e njohur Kyber e doli ne Panxhabin e Indise dhe ne lumin e Hindit. Ne kete menyre, ai kishte pershkuar ne drejtim te kundert rrugen e shtegtimit te stergjysherve te tij te lashte, pellazge. Ai do te kishte vazhduar edhe me tej, po te mos kishte qene nga pakenaqesia dhe zemerimi i ushtrise, qe kercenonte se do te hidhej ne kryengritje. Prandaj, para se te merrte udhen e kthimit, ne vitin 326 p.K. ai ngriti nje monument madheshtor si deshmi e depertimit te ushtrise se tij ne cakun me te larget, ne Indi. Ai e mbikqyri vete ndertimin e 12 altareve, te larte e te gjere si kulla, per perendite e stergjysherve te tij pellazge. Mbi ato altare monumentale u bene flijime per perendite sipas zakonit dhe, me pas, u zhvilluan lojera gjimnastikore e gara vrapimi ne kembe e me kuaj. 
Pastaj trupat e tij moren udhen per ne atdhe, duke kaluar permes qyteteve qe kishin pushtuar, duke kontrolluar qeverite qe kishin vendosur aty, duke bere riorganizimet e nevojshme dhe duke zevendesuar disa ofiqare, te cilet ishin korruptuar gjate mungeses se gjate te Aleksandrit. Mirepo, ne Babiloni Aleksandri u semur rende nga ethet e brenda pak ditesh vdiq ne moshen 33 vjeçare, ne vitin 323 p.K. Keshu, ne rreth 10 vjet, kohe qe u ishte dashur heronjve te tij te merrnin Trojen, ai kishte pushtuar pjesen me te madhe te botes, te njohur deri atehere. 
Vdekja e armikut te betuar te Maqedonise, Demostenit, menjehere pas Aleksandrit, ishte nje fund banal i nje drame te madhe historike. Lakmia e tij per rryshfete e beri te veten. Thesarmbajtesi i Aleksandrit, nje maqedon i dhene pas luksit, i quajtur Harpal, la Azine dhe u dorezua ne thesaret e plaçkitura. Ne fillim, Demosteni i xhindosur i keshilloi athinasit ta debonin tradhetarin nga vendi i tyre, mirepo inati i ra me te marre nje kupe te rende, te arte, nga Persia. Per rrjedhoje, ai me te tjeret u denuan per marrje rryshfetesh dhe u perzune nga qyteti. Sidoqofte, me vdekjen e Aleksandrit, Demostenin e thirren dhe e vune serisht ne krye ne menyre qe ti bashkonte greket per te debuar maqedonasit nga Greqia. Duke qene se nje perpjekje e tille deshtoi me turp, ai u arratis nga fusha e betejes dhe u fsheh ne nje altar aty prane, ku, per tu shpetuar ndjekesve piu helmin e vdiq. Athinasit i ngriten atij nje statuje per tunxhi, ne bazamentin e se ciles vune mbishkrimin: Sikur te kishte qene per Greqine po aq i forte sa çishte dhe i zgjuar, maqedonet nuk do ta kishin pushtuar kurre ate. 


[size=0,3]marre nga eDSH-Historia [/size]

----------


## Seminarist

Eni,

nje doktor ne ushtrimin e profesionit te tij, nuk i lejohet *paqartesia* ne verpim, as *njeanshmeria*, ndryshe ai nuk lejohet te ushtroje profesionin e tij.

Si historiane, duhet ndjekur i njejti parim, them une, apo jo?

Ndryshe, i bie qe e kunderta te vertetoje barbarizem e jo prejardhje fisnike, keshtu qe edhe ne kete rast, serish nuk dalim me origjine Aleksandri!

*******************************

*Ja se cfare kane shkruar Dijetaret e lashte mbi dallimin Maqedonas-Ilir*!

1) *Diodorus Siculus* (Hostorian)

Historiani i lashte grek, Diododrus, shkroi shume per Maqedonine e kohes se Filipit II edhe Aleksandrit te Madh e deri ne kohen e mbretit Maqedonas, Perseus.

thenie e Diodorus:



> Disa prej [b]Ilireve edhe Trakeve iu bashkangjiten aleances (me greket), per shkak te urrejtjes se tyre ndaj Maqedonasve. 18.11.1-2



2) Arrian (Historian i Greqise se lashte ) Fushatat e Aleksandrit


thenie prej tij:





> Aleksandri vazhdon tu flase Maqedonasve te tij edhe aleateve: "Ejani pra; le ti shtojme edhe ate qe ka mbetur prej Azise asaj qe ju tashme e posedoni - si nje shtese e vogel, kundrejt *numrit te madh te pushtimeve tuaja*. Cfare gjeje te madhe apo fisnike do te kishim arritur, nese do te ishim mjaftuar me *jetesen ne paqe ne Maqedoni*, duke ruajtur shtepite tona, e duke mos marre barre te tjera pas kontrollit te tentativave te *Trakeve* drejt kufijve tane, apo te *Ilireve* edhe Tribaleve........[fq 294] Arrian, Libri 5



po te doni ka shume te tjere...

----------


## dodoni

Sic e dijme fiset illire kurre nuk kane qene te bashkuara te gjitha, ne asnje moment historik, dhe kemi shume raste kur ato kane luftuar njera tjetren, sikur qe edhe brenda fiseve illire ka pasur lufta per pushtet, por a do te thote kjo se maqedonet nuk kane qene illir, jo aspak. 
Leka i Madh dhe Makedhonia kane qene dhe jane illiro-shqiptare pa as me te voglin dyshim shkencor. 
Pershendetje 
Rrofshin Shqiptaret e Bashkuar dhe Shqiperia e Bashkuar

----------


## Pelasgian

Klod,

 A paske verejte fare mire qe ARRIAN e tregon fytyren e vertete  te Grekeve.

Ne nje pjese tjeter shkruar se si ne anen e Persianeve ishin pozicionuar 30 000 mercenar Greke.

Eshte interesant te permendet ne kete liber, e cila trajtohet nga historianet boteror si libra me reale per Leken e Madh.

Askund ne liber nuk shkruar USHTRIA GREKE, apo SHIGJETARET GREKE etj. Dhe gati ne qdo lufte gjendeshin se paku 2000 mercenar greke (qe shpetuan dhe iken per fate te tyre) ne anen e Persianeve, qe tregon qarte per poziten e Grekeve kundrejte Lekes. 

Te gjitha fiset Illire ju bashkangjiten forcave te Lekes ne lufte kunder Persianeve.

Arrian kishte jetuan 400 vite pas Lekes se Madh, duke u bazuar ne shkrimet e Ptolemit dhe Aristobulus.


Por ne tash duhet te shkojme ne nje shkalle tjeter dhe te mundohemi ti pergjigjemi pyetjeve si Psh:

-Pse Leka vrau nje populle ne nje pjese te Pakistanit te sotem vetem pse flitnin te njejten gjuhe si Greket. 

-Pse komandantet e Lekes u dehen ne ekstaz kur takuan nje populle qe thonin se kishin prejardhjen prej Dionisit.

- Pse dhe nga kush u helmue Leka. Natyrishte se nga Greket. Sepse po te kthehej Leka ne Greqi do tua bente atyre te njejten sikurse atij populli qe e flitnin Greqishten.

-Pse Aristoteli e mesoi Leken.

-Si mberrijti vete Arisoteli te behej student i Platos, duke qene i vetedijshem se ishte BARBAR.

-Komandante e Lekes pas vdekjes se tij u bene Mbreter ne shume vende aziatike, si psh Ptolemi ne Egjipt etj.

-Pse Shqiptaret ishin mbreter te Egjiptit deri para 150 viteve. A ishte kjo vazhdimesi e komandanteve te Lekes se Madh, qe edhe vete Skenderbeu e kishte verejte. 

-A na tregon kjo edhe per kombesine e Ptolemit, Gjeografit te njohur boteror, qe kishte jetuar ne fillim te eres sone, dhe ne baze te studimeve te tij Kollumbus kishte zbuluar Ameriken. 

-Lidhja me Kalashet e Pakistanin eshte e pamohueshme edhe per 10 vjeqaret. Kalashet e Shqiperise do te pajtoheshin me kete teori.


Ekzistopjne pyetje te shumta qe ne duhet te mundohemi ti gjejme. Ne ketu po permendim vetem 5% te pyetjeve.

Sikur te mos ishte kombi Shqiptar aqe i lashte do te ishte shume lehte te gjejme pergjegjen per prejardhjen e tij.

Nderime

----------


## Seminarist

Ok!

ky eshte mendimi im i fundit per sot.

Pelasgjian, ajo qe une kam dashe me trugu eshte dallueshmeria qe i bejne historianet Maqedonasve nga Iliret, asgje me shume.

Une nuk mundem personalisht me pretendu se Leka eshte grek, se nuk e di. Por di qe ai e greqizoi, helenizoi veten, e jo te tjeret ate.

Si ka mundesi qe nje armik i grekervet te huazoje cdo lloj mesuesi per me u greqizu?! Madje si per shtese, ta ndieje veten prej shtreses mitologjike greke!

Tashti, une nuk do merrem me ne eshte apo jo i pabese Arrin, meqe e ka biografine greke. Keto lloj racizmash qesharake une i shoh vetem tek jabanxhij qe pretendojne origjina pasanikesh.

N'Egjipt, mbretenit shqiptare kane qene prej peranorise otomane, i lumun, e dime fare mire qe komuniteti grek i ka dhene shume atij veni, me shekuj.


ja ku i ke disa te tjera:

*Kuintus Kurtius Rufus, historian romak*





> "Duke fillu me Maqedonine, *tashme une zotnoj Greqine, edhe kam sjelle nen kontrrollin tim Traken edhe iliret;  drejtoj Tribalin edhe Medin. Une kam nen zotnim Azine prej Helespontit der ne Det te kuq.* [fq 227]

----------


## Pelasgian

Ja edhe nje Greke me plise te bardhe.

http://www.stetson.edu/~efriedma/per...e/html/Pm.html

----------


## DON_Endri

Eshte mese e vertetuar se nje ballkanas smund te beje histori te pa-anshme per fqinjin e tij ballkanas. Historia perhere do te bastardohet nga njeanshmeria dhe nacionalizmi grotesk i kombeve.

----------


## gladiator

Ore po ca beni se late nam;
Qysh ore qenka Leka Greke;
Ku ka ncjerre ndonjehere Greqia burra,
Ne Shqiptaret para dhe pas Lekes kemi nxjerre aq heronje dhe 
burra te shpates sa emrat e tyre nuk i nxe Forumi.
Po ne Maqedonsit e sotem pse flasim Shqip dhe jo Greqisht,
Kur paskemi ardh ne aty dhe kemi ndjekur Grekut;

 The Patriot

----------


## Pelasgian

DON_Endri 

 "Eshte mese e vertetuar se nje ballkanas smund te beje histori te pa-anshme per fqinjin e tij ballkanas. Historia perhere do te bastardohet nga njeanshmeria dhe nacionalizmi grotesk i kombeve."


Dhe mund te vazhdoj.....

Edhe pse kete e bene Greket ne keto 2 mije vitet e fundit, perseri bota u besoj. U besoj sepse ne nuk ishim aty te tregonim anen tone te historise.

Deri me tani kishim vetem nje njeanshmeri (Greket), kurse tani kemi disa njeanshmeri (Shqiptaret, Italianet, Sllavo-maqedonasit, Kroatet). Ndoshta ky fenomen i njeanshmerise e bene baraspeshimin e historise se Ballkanit. 

Nderime,

----------


## DON_Endri

E verteta! E verteta e pa-anshme na intereson me shume nga te gjith gjerat e tjera. Po kush eshte ai ballkanas qe ka burreri te ngrihet ne kembe dhe te thote te verteten ashtu sic eshte lakuriq???!!!

----------

